# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Huawei U8180 / U8350 Repair Dead Boot & Unlocking and more inside

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [05 DEC 2012]  Description :   *Huawei U1280 Repair Dead Boot [ DLL Released ]* *Huawei U8180 Repair Dead Boot / Unlocking [ DLL Released ]* *Huawei U8350 Repair Dead Boot / Unlocking [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Huawei_U1280.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot *Huawei_U8180.dll Released**Huawei_U8350.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot Unlocking   Repairing   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

